# First nature shots with Fujifilm XT2



## jcdeboever (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks to @Gary A. for his recommendation on the 100-400 with 1.4TC. Just took a few shots when we got to the condo. Shot in fine JPEG provia 

1. Heron portrait





2. Full portrait of Heron




3. Ibis in water




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 18, 2017)

What a sharp lens.   (The x1.4?)


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 18, 2017)

Wow JC those are nice.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 18, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> What a sharp lens.   (The x1.4?)


Thanks, yeah and they are dumbed down by the tablet. My wife was even impressed. She was like, those birds are out there? She said dang..... Yes it is the 1.4tc.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 18, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Wow JC those are nice.


Thanks smoke, I'm totally stoked for tomorrow. Botanical gardens.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 18, 2017)

Great set.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice set you in florida?


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 18, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set you in florida?


Thanks, yes. Holiday, Florida. 

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 18, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great set.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Apr 18, 2017)

Cool pictures, JC. I hope you and the Missus have a GREAT time in Florida!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 18, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Cool pictures, JC. I hope you and the Missus have a GREAT time in Florida!


Thanks. She wants to destress at pool while I go explore with camera. We will catch the Rays Tigers game thursday night. Hit Tampa downtown during day, she has my credit card and shops, I hunt for meaningful street shots. Then we head over to St. Petersburgh for game. Botanical garden tomorrow while she hangs at pool. We may go to animal kingdom together, if not, i go to local zoo. We will hit honeymoon island as well, she is on beach, i hunt fot wildlife with 100-400 with tc. 

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh MAN,livin' the life in Florida! All of that sounds good, buddy! I bet there are plenty of great pictures to be made there. You are ROCKIN' that new Fuji gear!


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 19, 2017)

Impressive lens and TC.

The photos have all EXIF data including color space stripped off. I assume your tablet software is doing that -- a temporary effect of being on vacation.

Joe


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 19, 2017)

These are great and sharp!! I take it the lens you are using is decent? as I'm sure I read using a TCs reduces the quality of your images (kinda the reason I'm holding off getting one).


----------



## Frankinfuji (Apr 19, 2017)

Very nice.  Number 1 is my favourite.   Sharp, great color, 'eye contact '.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 19, 2017)

Ysarex said:


> Impressive lens and TC.
> 
> The photos have all EXIF data including color space stripped off. I assume your tablet software is doing that -- a temporary effect of being on vacation.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe. I have not a clue. The software that came on this Google Android tablet is photo seed? Not sure but it will mess your image up when you try to edit. I just use it to crop. I'm not into editing anyway, so it is what it is. Open for suggestions however. Can you send me a screen shot of what your seeing? Just curious.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 19, 2017)

@jcdeboever a visit to Tampa isn't complete until you visit Ybor City, lots of good photo ops and plenty of shopping opportunities to keep the wife busy. If you like a good cigar, your choices are many. This was a downside for me, because I smoked cigars for years, and love them, but they don't work well with the Asthma now. While you're there make sure to eat at the Columbia Restaurant. Great ambiance, and the prices are very reasonable. Before you leave check be sure to stock up on their coffee at the gift shop next door, it is so good. 

Another place close is Tarpon Springs Sponge docks. Lots of restaurants and shops on the dock. Recommend Mama's Greek Cuisine and a Gyro. The day we were there Margaritas were $2. Spent more time there than we should have LOL


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 19, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> These are great and sharp!! I take it the lens you are using is decent? as I'm sure I read using a TCs reduces the quality of your images (kinda the reason I'm holding off getting one).


Thanks. Well, I tested it (1.4TC with 100-400) on a focus target card and it was excellent, maybe ever so slight at the longest end but you have to really pixel peep to see it, like 200%. Very impressive. It can only be used with two fujifilm len's, 100-400 and the 50-140 (not purchased yet).


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm not going to say Great pictures and you've got yourself a winner with the XT2 simply because I wasn't invited down to Florida too .. but it would have been nice. 

j/k  no time for Florida here.  Great to see those awesome pictures your getting with the XT2.  You should get a big print of #1 and put it on your wall.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 19, 2017)

Frankinfuji said:


> Very nice.  Number 1 is my favourite.   Sharp, great color, 'eye contact '.


Thank you bud.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 19, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> @jcdeboever a visit to Tampa isn't complete until you visit Ybor City, lots of good photo ops and plenty of shopping opportunities to keep the wife busy. If you like a good cigar, your choices are many. This was a downside for me, because I smoked cigars for years, and love them, but they don't work well with the Asthma now. While you're there make sure to eat at the Columbia Restaurant. Great ambiance, and the prices are very reasonable. Before you leave check be sure to stock up on their coffee at the gift shop next door, it is so good.
> 
> Another place close is Tarpon Springs Sponge docks. Lots of restaurants and shops on the dock. Recommend Mama's Greek Cuisine and a Gyro. The day we were there Margaritas were $2. Spent more time there than we should have LOL



I'm there bud. I will try and fit it in. I appreciate it. I love cigars but I recently went through some health challenges and gave them up, man I miss them. My lungs are fine for the most part other than I still need to lose around 60-70 pounds. I still have not got the doctors clearance to start at least jogging. He said under no circumstances, until I get the weight down a little more. Tarpon springs is 5 minutes from the condos. No repairs this time around, thank you Lord!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 19, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> I'm not going to say Great pictures and you've got yourself a winner with the XT2 simply because I wasn't invited down to Florida too .. but it would have been nice.
> 
> j/k  no time for Florida here.  Great to see those awesome pictures your getting with the XT2.  You should get a big print of #1 and put it on your wall.


Thanks my brother from another mother.


----------



## baturn (Apr 19, 2017)

Great photos! Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 19, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Tarpon springs is 5 minutes from the condos.



Word of warning, the Greek waitress, we had was a little too friendly with me. Much to my amusement, and the chagrin of the wife. She got a nice tip that day.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 19, 2017)

Very nice set.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 19, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Tarpon springs is 5 minutes from the condos.
> ...


Going their for sure now.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 19, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Very nice set.


Thanks


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 19, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Going their for sure now.



My wife doesn't get jealous that often, but the hair was up and the claws were out that day. I might have enjoyed it a little to much LOL


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 19, 2017)

Great shots.now maybe a gator shot or two before you leave.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 19, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Great shots.now maybe a gator shot or two before you leave.


I may run if I see one.


----------

